# Are ground cinnamon and nutmeg safe for a bunny to eat?



## hippie (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am wanting to make some bunny safe treats and would like to know if it would be safe to include cinnamon and nutmeg in the recipe. I keep reading conflicting info so I would just like to be sure. Has anyone ever given their buns anything with cinnamon or nutmeg in it?

Thanks!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, when giving sick rabbits pumpkin puree, the literature always says to make sure it doesn't contain spices, so I'd go with safety & say no. In fact I wouldn't give my rabbit Honey any treats except fresh or dried fruit pieces. Other treats may make the giver feel good, but aren't good for rabbits. Honey is happy for hours with a piece of brown packing material paper.


----------



## Sooze247 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is a healthy recipe for a bunny: http://www.ehow.com/way_5499273_homemade-rabbit-treats.html

No sugar added and all healthy treats for a bunny but make sure not to give them more then one per day.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds good. Now that I'm starting to read Lucile Moore's new book on nutrition, I'm going to be more flexible. Even some sugar is ok, though I think I'll reserve that for when Honey won't eat something necessary without it. Words of wisdom from Mary Poppins: a spoonful [less for a rabbit] of honey makes the medicine go down.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

Cinnamon and nutmeg are not on the safe spice/herb list.

RO Lagomorph Library Bunny 101: QUICK LIST - Rabbit-safe Foods


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't give it.. but Scamper managed to get to the gingerbread house and ate part of a gingerbread man with no bad effects. I was worried for a bit.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 7, 2012)

What a scamp! Glad he's ok


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes. We never know ahead of time whether something will be the LAST straw or just A straw.


----------

